
Robot blamed in death of maintenance technician at Michigan Factory - eplanit
https://qz.com/931304/a-robot-is-blamed-in-death-of-a-maintenance-technician-at-ventra-ionia-main-in-michigan
======
sevensor
Factory robots have been killing people for decades now. This particular
incident seems to have resulted from a failure to lock out the robots in the
adjacent work cells, which should have been SOP but apparently wasn't. If
you're in the work envelope of an industrial robot, it should be completely
powered off. This is one of those basic safety procedures like "assume all
glassware is hot" and "don't unkink a hydraulic hose".

